# Hey Leute :) wer gibt mir tips wie ich ein guten vergelter Pala ausrüste?



## Duke82 (6. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ein LvL 70 Pala (Zwerg) aber leider fehlen mir echt infos auf was ich achten muss um ein sehr guter vergelter Pala zu werden ??? 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer mir wieter helfen könnte?

Mfg Markus


----------



## Krehuzzah (6. Mai 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...38805&sid=3

Dort sollte eigentlich alles relevante zu Retris drin stehen.

Ich kenn mich nicht soooo mit dem Paladin aus, aber das einzige was ich noch so spontan im Kopf habe ist, dass du mindestens 30% Meleecrit brauchst um Rache hochstacken zu können.


----------



## Cirrm (7. Mai 2008)

Ich geh mal davon aus das du Schmied bist und Zugang bis Kara hast...

http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=37167


----------

